# Illithid Eclipse (Spelljammer)



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 28, 2008)

*



			Whenst comes the Illithid?
In the dark!

Why comes the Illithid?
For slaves, to make us food!
		
Click to expand...


*
As the Sun is eclipsed, a fleet of mind flayer Nautiloids rushes into to sack, enslave and slaughter an unsuspecting world! But brave souls stand against the illithids,while others run, or steal braver men's treasure.....


Made by me in Vue, Rhino for ship, with Particle Illusion, lots of stuff from DAZ3D and thanks to my new 64 bit mega-beast system that can handle it all much easier! 

PS, the lightning effect is a sort of electrical inertial barrier to block incoming missiles...and obviously these illithids are either casters or...have high Use Magic Device and wands 

[sblock="ILLITHID ECLIPSE PIC"]






Cartoon Version




[/sblock]

various versions and sizes, the joys of Paint Shop & yer own site to host variations 

1024 x 768size
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/nautiloid/illithid_eclipse_1024.jpg
Black and White
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/nautiloid/illithid_eclipse_1024_bnw.jpg
Brighter (f your monitor is showing it too dark)
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/nautiloid/illithid_eclipse_1024bright.jpg
Eerie version
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/nautiloid/illithid_eclipse_1024eerie.jpg
Red & black n white version
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/nautiloid/illithid_eclipse_1024red.jpg
1600 x 874 size
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/nautiloid/illithid_eclipse_1600.jpg
Cartoon Version
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/nautiloid/illithid_eclipse_cartoon.jpg


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh wow!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 28, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh wow!



Exactly what I said when I first saw Spelljammer years ago...thank you, you made my day


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 28, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:
			
		

> Exactly what I said when I first saw Spelljammer years ago...thank you, you made my day



If my memory serves me right, that was what I said too when I first saw Spelljammer  . Remember when I asked you for Nautiloid in that other thread of yours? The one you posted there was awesome, but this is 10 times cooler. I don't like the priestly character in the front but otherwise it's just the best. There is just something wrong in that character but unfortunatily I can't pinpoint what it is.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 28, 2008)

Ta!  Always adored the SJ ship designs, truly inspired, IMHO.

2 things about the priest
1) he's kneeling, but the point of view doesn't show that too good. Real toss up on hwo to show that scene off, ya know?
Also I ende dup showing three faces of of humans versus adversity: fighting back; resolute faith, and greedy cowardice 

2) I really need to add "subsurface scattering" to his skin to make it more realistic. It's the way light bounces through skin as i'ts partially translucent. But nto a feature I've used much, alas.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 28, 2008)

I like it, but my problem with a large majority of 3D-rendered art is that the characters always look so static. The priest is good, and the knight's upper body is okay, but his legs are so stiff, when in actuality, if a doomsday spaceship were attacking, he'd probably be bent over to avoid explosions, ready to run. And the peasant pulling the cart looks completely unperturbed.

Still, nicely done.


----------

